# Need help quick: hard boiled eggs for Deviled Eggs



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi folks, how long should I boil large chicken eggs (not particularly, though. I usually buy jumbos, but these seem small) in order to make Deviled Eggs.

We have a large group of parents coming over this afternoon for my boy's rugby team's parent booster club.

I wanted to make Deviled Eggs for one of the appys, but I was wondering how long you recommend boiled the eggs. 

Also, any other tips are appreciated.

I just got home and need to clear 8 inches of snow from the drive and walkway, but I figured I'd task the boy with prepping the eggs.

TIA.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2018)

Place the eggs in a saucepan and fill with hottest tap water.  Bring to a boil and boil for 10 minutes.  Drain, shake to crack the shells, add ice water and cool the eggs then peel etc.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 18, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I just got home and need to clear 8 inches of snow from the drive and walkway, but I figured I'd task the boy with prepping the eggs.


So what was the boy doing while you were away?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 18, 2018)

Place eggs in sauce pan with cold water.
Bring to a boil then shut off and cover for I think 12-15 minutes?
Cool under cold water and peel.
Thats how we do it. Always works.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2018)

I do as RB does, and set the timer for 12 minutes.  Drain and shock in ice bath.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 18, 2018)

I do them the same as Dawg and RB.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2018)

Ditto, Ditto, Ditto, Ditto!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 18, 2018)

Yep to RB, Dawg and Cheryl.
In short the secret is not to boil them.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks so much, everyone. So many quick responses.

Andy answered so quickly, it was the only respibse that I had time to read, so I did that.

It worked out quite well, thanks Andy!  They peeled easily, and were perfectly cooked and chilled in time to devil them.

Now I'm interested in the differences between methods. 

Thanks again to all for such quick help, and a new mission.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Thanks so much, everyone. So many quick responses.
> 
> Andy answered so quickly, it was the only respibse that I had time to read, so I did that.
> 
> ...




BT, you're welcome.


That recipe is one I copied out of a cooking magazine. It was a recipe of Julia Child's.  I have since learned she has published other methods for cooking eggs that are different.  

There were a couple of threads years ago where everyone was hot and heavy on which way was the "best".  My conclusion is that there's more than one way to hard cook and egg well.  

I'll stick with mine and others will stick with theirs.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> So what was the boy doing while you were away?



Slept late after being at his friend's house late last night, then cleaned his room. By the time he came out to help, I was pretty much done clearing the snow. 

He had asked for $6 the other day so he could buy some molle equipped backpack, so I told him to do some work.
When I came in this morning, I mentioned that he missed out on his chance to make $20. 

He then helped with the eggs and shrimp cocktail, but he ain't getting a penny for fun work.

He'll have another chance next week with yard clean up, but I'm not going to push it. He needs to learn to want to work, not be spoon fed.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 18, 2018)

If you are interested in Kenji's take:

The Food Lab: How to Make Perfect Hard-Boiled Eggs | Serious Eats


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> If you are interested in Kenji's take:
> 
> The Food Lab: How to Make Perfect Hard-Boiled Eggs | Serious Eats



Interesting article.  I'll have to try it.  I notice he debunks several egg boiling myths along the way.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 18, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Slept late after being at his friend's house late last night, then cleaned his room. By the time he came out to help, I was pretty much done clearing the snow.
> 
> He had asked for $6 the other day so he could buy some molle equipped backpack, so I told him to do some work.
> When I came in this morning, I mentioned that he missed out on his chance to make $20.
> ...



*You* my friend are a very good Dad.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 18, 2018)

When I worked with cooking eggs, yes I have done that, we used to add egg to a pot of cold water,  when it started to boil, we would turn the heat of and leave lid on for 10 minutes and the eggs would be perfect, no matter size.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 18, 2018)

I use the easiest method for hard boiled eggs. Go to Kroger, buy already boiled and peeled eggs. 

It costs more money, but there is a lot less profanity involved. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> *You* my friend are a very good Dad.




Thank you, K-L. That means a lot to me. 
The kid makes it easy, though. 

And thanks to all. I'll be researching this further. Guess what went first today? 2 dozen eggs, or 48 half Deviled eggs were gone toot suite.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 19, 2018)

Re those eggs:  any advice as to changes in method if the eggs are newer/older, and are the eggs room temp before putting in the pot?  Does either thing matter at all?  Thanks, folks.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 19, 2018)

This gadget would help with peeling stubborn shells, but I tried a small teaspoon by doing the same and it worked well too.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 19, 2018)

Interesting how many different ways there is just to boil some eggs. I use cold water. Bring to boil and then cook for 5-6 minutes. Of course if you are going to boil 20-30 eggs the time might increase to at least 20, maybe even longer. minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2018)

tinlizzie said:


> Re those eggs:  any advice as to changes in method if the eggs are newer/older, and are the eggs room temp before putting in the pot?  Does either thing matter at all?  Thanks, folks.



TL, both those factors are addressed in the Serious Eats article.  It's interesting and worth reading.  I'm going to try that method next time.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 20, 2018)

Sorry.  I'll go back and read it now.  Thanks for the affable answer, Andy.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 20, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> This gadget would help with peeling stubborn shells, but I tried a small teaspoon by doing the same and it worked well too.



I have been using a spoon for probably ten years now. Be sure to crack the shell all over for best results and when you first start off dip the spoon in water. As with any method start with the air pocket.

. A fellow forum member from a chicken site showed me.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 20, 2018)

I also pierce the air pocket. Find I rarely if ever get an egg that "leaks" in the water.

This week I am going to boil some eggs. A couple I will peel right away. After that I will peel a couple over several days. 
I want to see how long it takes the grey colour to appear around the yolk. I once read it depended on the metal of your pot. Well, I found it didn't make an iota of difference.
I understand it is also a chemical reaction - think that was in Kenji's article but I read it a long time ago...  but whatever it was, at the time, I didn't find it made much difference.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> ...I want to see how long it takes the grey colour to appear around the yolk. I once read it depended on the metal of your pot. Well, I found it didn't make an iota of difference...




The explanations I've heard for the gray/green layer around the yolk is that it happens when you over cook the eggs.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 20, 2018)

Nope - done perfect eggs, very much like everyone else - still get green/gray. 

Eggsample - cook six eggs, cool immediately, peel one and it will be perfect. Next day there will be a slight greyish tinge.  Then as the days go by the green/gray gets more intense. 

What I want to find out is if I peel them but not cut open - will I have that colour?  I read it is a chemical reaction between ...??...  and can't remember where I read it.  I know that chemical names were used to explain the situation but at the time I wasn't really interested in cause and effect ergo didn't retain in grey cells.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2018)

I've never had yolks tun color after refrigeration.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 20, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I want to see how long it takes the grey colour to appear around the yolk. I once read it depended on the metal of your pot. Well, I found it didn't make an iota of difference.


According to the American Egg Board, it's from cooking too long or too hot.

https://www.incredibleegg.org/cooking-school/tips-tricks/why-eggs-turn-green/

I assume the same applies north of the border


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2018)

I hate that green color around egg yolks and since I started cooking them in cold water brought to the boil, then covered, turned off and let sit for 10 minutes I've *never* seen another green one.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 20, 2018)

tinlizzie said:


> Re those eggs:  any advice as to changes in method if the eggs are newer/older, and are the eggs room temp before putting in the pot?  Does either thing matter at all?  Thanks, folks.



Read the article linked above for the Food Lab at Serious Eats.  It answers all of those questions and more.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 20, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I hate that green color around egg yolks and since I started cooking them in cold water brought to the boil, then covered, turned off and let sit for 10 minutes I've *never* seen another green one.



Since I almost always peel them after refrigeration, I'll try Kenji's method of of starting with boiling water, then simmer after putting the eggs in it.  I'm tired of my peeled eggs looking like they've been through the war.  Since he went from 50% good to 90% good that way, I can't see a downside.  Since the green/gray layer is connected to overcooking, I think that it can be avoided either way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 20, 2018)

Using the Instant Pot to make hard-boiled eggs was a revelation. Pressure-cook them for four minutes, let sit for four minutes, then put them in a bowl of ice water for 10 minutes. Then shake them around to break the shells and shells practically fall off. They're perfect every time.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Since I almost always peel them after refrigeration, I'll try Kenji's method of of starting with boiling water, then simmer after putting the eggs in it.  I'm tired of my peeled eggs looking like they've been through the war.  Since he went from 50% good to 90% good that way, I can't see a downside.  Since the green/gray layer is connected to overcooking, I think that it can be avoided either way.



I'm also a big fan of Kenji so I'm willing to give his method a try as I've never gotten bad advice from him. I generally don't have a problem with the shells as long as they've been in the fridge for a week or more, and I always peel them right after cooling, and then refrigerate.
I will say that if I end up with green yolks from Kenji, I'm back to my method.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 20, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Using the Instant Pot to make hard-boiled eggs was a revelation. Pressure-cook them for four minutes, let sit for four minutes, then put them in a bowl of ice water for 10 minutes. Then shake them around to break the shells and shells practically fall off. They're perfect every time.



Yet, Kenji found no advantage to pressure cooking.  He found it less desirable.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 20, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I've never had yolks tun color after refrigeration.



me either and I've kept them for the better part of a week sometimes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 20, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Yet, Kenji found no advantage to pressure cooking.  He found it less desirable.


That's okay. It works great for me. I like and respect Kenji, but I have had a couple fails from him. His caramelized onions in the pressure cooker were pretty nasty, imo. Too sweet and not enough savory, browned flavor.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 20, 2018)

But how long do you keep your hard boiled eggs *before* *cutting* open.

I'm thinking the longer they are in contact (yolk & whites) the sulfur and iron are more liable to do their work for the green.  On the other hand, I believe I have a very high content of iron in my well water, which according to the University of ... ermm Nevada (or Nebraska?) says can also play a part.

But unless you are using the egg for pretty slices - most hard boiled eggs are mashed and/or chopped so who gives a fig!  That li'l bit o'green cannot be seen!  (speaking of green)


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 20, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> That's okay. It works great for me. I like and respect Kenji, but I have had a couple fails from him. His caramelized onions in the pressure cooker were pretty nasty, imo. *Too sweet and not enough savory, browned flavor.*



I'm not surprised GG, I made some onion soup and froze them in individual servings.  I was so careful with the carmalizing...  but now, after having been frozen for a while...  they are so sweet as to be just plain yechy!  

 I am/was! very disappointed.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 20, 2018)

I keep them in the shell until ready to use.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 20, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> But how long do you keep your hard boiled eggs *before* *cutting* open.
> 
> I'm thinking the longer they are in contact (yolk & whites) the sulfur and iron are more liable to do their work for the green.  On the other hand, I believe I have a very high content of iron in my well water, which according to the University of ... ermm Nevada (or Nebraska?) says can also play a part.
> 
> *But unless you are using the egg for pretty slices - most hard boiled eggs are mashed and/or chopped so who gives a fig!  That li'l bit o'green cannot be seen! * (speaking of green)



Yep... not about to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 21, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> If you are interested in Kenji's take:
> 
> The Food Lab: How to Make Perfect Hard-Boiled Eggs | Serious Eats



I've been doing them this way ever since I started a thread about Kenji's style back, oh, two and a half years ago.

*The Last Word on Hard-Cooked Eggs?*

I did have a run of cracked eggs for a while, but the problem wasn't the method. It seems that there was a stretch of time where the shells had weak spots in them. Now I check the shells for what looks like thin spots before I choose them to boil. Instead, I set those aside for scrambled or to use in baking now.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 25, 2018)

I was going to experiment with the eggs and open them every other day. Half peeled right away and the other half with their shells.  

Well I will try again just after I recuperate from eating all these eggs that I accidentally simmered for who know HOW long.   

 the timer on the stove has bamboozled me more than once  - I had set it for HOURS instead of MINUTES!  

the whites are still tender so it couldn't have been that long - but the ring is there.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 25, 2018)

When I do eggs on the stove top I boil the water first, put the eggs in and set the timer for 12 minutes.  

Kathleen has taken to using the Instapot and it works a treat.  Not sure her exact timing.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 26, 2018)

I buy peeled  HB eggs packed in plastic nitrogen filled bags that have a shelf life of 3 months. Are they fresh until then?  Yes. As iong as you don't open the nitrogen filled bag.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 26, 2018)

I honestly can't imagine buying hard boiled eggs other than at a deli, when you are buying a sandwich and/or other things for lunch that you will be taking back to your desk to eat or in the car for a trip.

I saw them on the shelf, in a big box store (can't remember which) for the first time only a couple of months ago.  I didn't pick them up to examine so have no idea if they are shelled or how the packaging is.  I believe they were only packaged in 4's?  
I also don't know the price to compare but remember thinking 4 cooked eggs for the price of 12?  or somewhere in that vicinity.

who would pay that? I don't get it.  but obviously from what some of you say there is a market for them. 

I'll never say never but really do have a hard time imagining I would purchase some to have at home 'cause I might want to make egg salad sandwiches later that week!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 26, 2018)

Caslon said:


> I buy peeled  HB eggs packed in plastic nitrogen filled bags that have a shelf life of 3 months. Are they fresh until then?  Yes. As iong as you don't open the nitrogen filled bag.



I've seen those pressurized containers of eggs in the store. I haven't bought them yet, but it's fun to pick up the container and jiggle them about. It curiously pleasurable akin to popping bubblewrap.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2018)

I've bought them, but only when I am away from home and need sustenance that aligns with my diet.  No more donuts and chips for me.  The same place I get the eggs also sells a cheese and hard salami sandwich.  Two co-jack slices with a slice of hard salami, nothing else.  Yummy!


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 4, 2018)

Had to revisit this thread after using Kenji's method a couple of times with different cartons just to verify results.  Amazing difference!  Not one bad peeler out of 2 dozen eggs so far.  That is a positive result as far as I'm concerned.  I increased the cooking time by 2 minutes because we live at 4200 feet and boiling water is only about 204° here.  

From fridge to boiling water (13 minutes) to ice water (15 minutes) and back to fridge.  24 perfect eggs and counting. 

Edit:  I even had a couple of them in the first patch crack, but it wasn't a serious problem.  The eggs still peeled well and just didn't look quite as pretty.  That would only matter if I was making deviled eggs.  I usually boil them to have them on hand for a quick breakfast or lunch.


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2018)

*Medical Advice*

Good Morning everyone. I love to keep hard boiled eggs on hand for a quick snack. I keep six at a time in the fridge, open the door and there they are, jut waiting for me to grab one.


----------

